# Windows Phone APP Meteoleiria



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

Boas o meteoleiria tem uma nova ferramenta uma APP para windows phone
Quem quiser experimente 

http://www.windowsphone.com/pt-pt/store/app/meteoleiria/152bbd48-3f19-4ae5-8ec4-09d73578b257


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2014 às 06:06)

Parabens pelo desenvolvimento da app para Windows phone , já chega de ser sempre android e ios meramente


----------

